# Finnex Epoch Clip light



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

I just picked up two of these guys for my 10X10in and 12x12in Cube aquariums.

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...ge.tpl&category_id=4&product_id=176&Itemid=61

Will I have any issues with having enough light to grow plants? I'm planning on doing a fully planted tank and another tank with just rock and mosses. I have a CO2 kit I can use on either tank also.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I switched to this light from the stock one on a 10g half moon a few weeks ago. I'm satisfied with growth so far even with it 16" from the substrate. 

The cons are that it "spills" quite a bit of light beyond the tank and that the LED moonlights are too focused for a good diffused look. If kept in a bedroom, you may wish to block some of the light by putting a towel on the tank lid on one side. Otherwise the glare can be annoying.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I have one on my Finnex 4g. and my Parva, Taiwan moss are doing very well. They are the farthest away from the tube.

I keep 1 mother plant of water lettus about 3" across. on the opposite side of the tank, not over the main planting. I have 1/2 thew tank full of baby plants every two weeks. I also have java fern that was just rhizomes at mid level on Cholla. They are coming back very well. 

No CO2, HOB filter. Daily Excell, weekly 30% water change, water column frets 2Xs week. Top of with RO. MTS w/sand cap. 1 Betta, two Ranshorns, unknown MTS colony?

You should do well with two fixtures.

I'm have a hard time taking pic at the light it too much for my cell phone.


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

DogFish said:


> You should do well with two fixtures.


I'm going to use one fixture per tank


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Rainer said:


> ...The cons are that it "spills" quite a bit of light beyond the tank and that the LED moonlights are too focused for a good diffused look. ...


The light spill made it a great desk lamp too. :wink: I simply canted the base about 15 degrees to the back of the tank to redirect. This also reduced algae on the front pane of glass. My tank does get a bit of afternoon sun from behind.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Sherminator said:


> I'm going to use one fixture per tank


I missed the two tanks....MORE coffee :icon_redf


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm getting one for the desktop nano so I'll test that out.

The first one is in a bedroom. Luckily the occupant still likes night lights.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I just purchased one of these for my Mr.aqua 12x12x12 cube. So this is good to know! Is the bulb and the leds on 2 different switches/plugs?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

No, it's a three-way rocker switch with one plug, so you'll have to manually engage the LEDs even if you're on a timer.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

bummer oh well, maybe it can be rewired. hm.. hahaha


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

These will be great for a nano-cube. I have one on my 4g Finnex and it is almost too much light. You better be using pressurized Co2 with this. 26 watts over just a few gallons is at the extreme upper edge of high light.


----------



## Sherminator (Aug 29, 2011)

Storm said:


> These will be great for a nano-cube. I have one on my 4g Finnex and it is almost too much light. You better be using pressurized Co2 with this. 26 watts over just a few gallons is at the extreme upper edge of high light.


Well the 12x12x12 is about 7.5 Gallons, so I'll be just over 2 WPG

the 10x10x10 is just under 5 Gallons, so that might be a problem...


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ya but wpg doesnt really apply anymore. It all depends on reflector and how high lighting is and such.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Assuming Hoppy's "other PC" category applies here, 10" is at the boundary between high and medium light, CO2 territory. 

12" is medium-high light; hopefully Excel will be sufficient here.

A layer of floating plants could possibly offset the need for CO2.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

rainer said:


> assuming hoppy's "other pc" category applies here, 10" is at the boundary between high and medium light, co2 territory.
> 
> 12" is medium-high light; hopefully excel will be sufficient here.
> 
> A layer of floating plants could possibly offset the need for co2.


+1...


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Sherminator said:


> Well the 12x12x12 is about 7.5 Gallons, so I'll be just over 2 WPG
> 
> the 10x10x10 is just under 5 Gallons, so that might be a problem...


Wondering if there were any updates on this. I actually just ordered this light for my Mr. Aqua 12" cube, and was wondering how it was going on yours? I am not planning on doing CO2 on this tank as it's a shrimp and moss tank (with maybe a couple low light plants)... Will I have too much light? I don't know what my other options would be, but I will start looking if the consensus is that this is too much light for my application. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Add some floating plants if it's too much light. It'll have the added benefit of attracting shrimp to the upper levels of your tank.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Rainer said:


> I'm getting one for the desktop nano so I'll test that out.


Update: it works very well for the 5g crescent and the moonlighting is more pleasant. The blue LEDs combine with the outflow and frogbit to create a shimmering effect.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Rainer said:


> Update: it works very well for the 5g crescent and the moonlighting is more pleasant. The blue LEDs combine with the outflow and frogbit to create a shimmering effect.


Do you have CO2 on that one? I am worried that without CO2 it will just be too much. I'm going low everything on this tank because it's shrimp. It will also get some sun in the mornings.
There is also a 13w fixture from Finnex and I may change my order to that. Now that I'm thinking about it, 26w over a 7.5 gallon tank does seem like a lot. Especially without CO2. But it's so hard to say, I'm just not great with thinking about lighting. They do sell the clip light with their 4 gallon tank as well, so maybe it's not super crazy?


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

No CO2, just occasional Excel. I also have a variable cover of frogbit and salvinia.


----------

